# Excel, convert to pdf - pixelated images



## Voltexx (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to convert an excel document with some logos (which look great in excel), into a pdf.  The problem is that in pdf, not only do the gridlines look thick, the logos are completely pixelated.  Does anyone know why this is happening and how to avoid it?  Maybe some settings in excel?    Thanks much!


----------



## tweedle (Oct 6, 2010)

Are you creating the PDF via a print drivr or Adobe methods? 
If Printed, check the resolution... should be 150 or better (280/300)


----------



## Voltexx (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi, I am using an internet based pdf converter from excel, its online.


----------

